

EU Mobile operators plan to block online advertising to force Google to pay - aj
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0%2F7010ae7a-f4c6-11e4-8a42-00144feab7de.html

======
tzs
Step 1. Mobile operators block Google ads unless Google pays.

Step 2. Google blocks access to gmail, YouTube, Google search, and every other
Google site from all IP address ranges to those mobile operators.

It then becomes an interesting race. The EU competition regulators will say
Google can't do that and threaten legal action. Meanwhile, the mobile
operators' customers will be gathering torches and pitchforks...or switching
in massive numbers to any operators who have not pulled this idiotic stunt.

What happens next depends on who is faster, the EU bureaucrats or the angry
villagers.

------
dozzie
Oh, pity operators. They have their infrastructure founded by their customers,
and big, bad Google doesn't want to pay for the thing that customers already
pay one more time.

On the other hand, somehow I like the idea of a hit at advertisement industry.

